# 2010 CAAD9 specs



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

Looking at buying a CAAD9 5 (105) and haven't seen any specs yet. 

Anyone have any info? Same as 2009 save paint? or ???


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Pretty much the same as 09 for spec and they are doingn a new gray/charcols color with Red and White highlughts that looks great.

Starnut


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

Thanks, Starnut! 

I have a 2006 Road Warrior in Charcoal Grey w/Fine Silver HyperHighlight (gloss) (GRY)...


----------



## guth_c (Dec 3, 2007)

would you guys happen to know how much a size 48 CAAD9 weighs?


----------



## burbank1 (Jul 9, 2009)

Does the 2010 CAAD9-5 have Shimano 105 or better like Ultegra? It seems every year they drop the quality of components and raise the price. So i was wondering if they put something like the Tiagra on it for this year.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

CAAD9 1 - Dura Ace w/ BB30 
CAAD9 4 - Rival w/ BB30
CAAD9 5 - 105

I'm guessing 6 will still be Tiagra and maybe a 7 Sora/Tiagra mix.


----------



## thumb (Jun 7, 2009)

avm247 said:


> CAAD9 1 - Dura Ace w/ BB30
> CAAD9 4 - Rival w/ BB30
> CAAD9 5 - 105
> 
> I'm guessing 6 will still be Tiagra and maybe a 7 Sora/Tiagra mix.


Does anyone know the if the prices for the CAAD9 5 are the same for 2010? I have been looking for a 2009 CAAD9 5 for the last few months but they were not in stock and dealers said that cannondale ran out of them.


----------



## juniorvarsity (Apr 14, 2008)

within a $100 of the '09 but you get BB30 and a carbon steerer fork.


----------



## avm247 (Aug 19, 2006)

thumb said:


> Does anyone know the if the prices for the CAAD9 5 are the same for 2010? I have been looking for a 2009 CAAD9 5 for the last few months but they were not in stock and dealers said that cannondale ran out of them.


See this thread if you haven't already...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=177669


----------



## Dr.Ferdinand Pacson (Jun 1, 2012)

*weight of caad9 size48 frameset*



guth_c said:


> would you guys happen to know how much a size 48 CAAD9 weighs?


my Caad9 2010 size48 frame weighs 1.26kg ; the premium fork wighs 470grams


----------

